# Cadillac Interior



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

So far... Any questions or comments are appreciated. 1981 Coupe.  

[attachmentid=450691]

[attachmentid=450693]

[attachmentid=450694]

[attachmentid=450695]

[attachmentid=450696]

[attachmentid=450698]

[attachmentid=450699]

[attachmentid=450700]


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Any seat pics?


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

looks good but wears the leather


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## 817HUSTLER (Jan 17, 2005)

how did you remove the armrest from the door... I want to know how it comes off that way i can rewrap mine....thanx homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NICE


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

nice the colors really do it for me what do you have in mind for paint?


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Feb 5 2006, 10:23 PM~4785522
> *Any seat pics?
> *


The seats I haven't done yet.

[attachmentid=451765]


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

price on the lac for sale??? pics too? im bossay


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Feb 5 2006, 11:32 PM~4786074
> *looks good but wears the leather
> *


I forgot to mention I'm on a tight budget.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817HUSTLER_@Feb 6 2006, 03:21 PM~4789727
> *how did you remove the armrest from the door... I want to know how it comes off that way i can rewrap mine....thanx homie
> *


I think you have to take the whole door panel off and the armrest is screwed in from behind.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Round2_@Feb 6 2006, 07:48 PM~4791687
> *nice the colors really do it for me what do you have in mind for paint?
> *


I was probably going to do a two-tone blue.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Feb 6 2006, 07:51 PM~4791714
> *price on the lac for sale??? pics too? im bossay
> *


As of right now, the car is sold. Sorry.

[attachmentid=451814]

[attachmentid=451816]


----------



## 817HUSTLER (Jan 17, 2005)

a homie thanx for the info i'll give it a shot


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817HUSTLER_@Feb 6 2006, 08:09 PM~4791895
> *a homie thanx for the info i'll give it a shot
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Damn that looks great!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Is that tweed?


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 8 2006, 08:12 PM~4807025
> *Is that tweed?
> *


It's more of a felt type fabric.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Feb 7 2006, 08:05 PM~4798833
> *Damn that looks great!
> *


Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## lileddy562 (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Did you wrap the sunvisors or dye them? What kind of glue are you using for the material to stick to the trim you did? Did you glue over the old headliner or make a new one? Looks good so far


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah, im curious about the headliner?? -i had trouble with mine


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Feb 5 2006, 11:19 PM~4785486
> *So far...  Any questions or comments are appreciated.  1981 Coupe.
> 
> [attachmentid=450691]
> ...


 That looks great! The 2 blues on the door panels and back sides are "ON." I have an '82 Fleetwood and the original leather interior is perfect. And I know exactly what I'm looking at in your interior parts lay-out...really really nice work!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

shit looks good homie, major props :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

good job keep it up :biggrin: .


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 9 2006, 06:21 PM~4813460
> *Did you wrap the sunvisors or dye them?  What kind of glue are you using for the material to stick to the trim you did?  Did you glue over the old headliner or make a new one?    Looks good so far
> *


I wrapped the visor and painted the mirror housing on the visor. I've been using some industrial strength adhesive that comes in a 55 gallon drum. It sticks very well, much better than the stuff you get in a can. As far as the headliner, I peeled off the old fabric and since the foam was in good shape, I just covered it with new fabric.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Feb 9 2006, 08:51 PM~4814621
> *yeah, im curious about the headliner?? -i had trouble with mine
> *


This one was easy because the foam and the backing were in good shape. The headliner in my Caprice had to be refoamed and then covered, whick took more time, but turned out okay.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Jim_@Feb 9 2006, 09:09 PM~4814805
> *That looks great!  The 2 blues on the door panels and back sides are "ON."  I have an '82 Fleetwood and the original leather interior is perfect.  And I know exactly what I'm looking at in your interior parts lay-out...really really nice work!
> *


Thank you very much sir, I appreciate all the good comments.  :biggrin: Thanks guys.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Here another quick pic of the trunk I did in my Caprice.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Feb 10 2006, 10:23 PM~4823538
> *Here another quick pic of the trunk I did in my Caprice.
> *


 Since I'm not a "Super Juke Box" guy (I just have good brand juke boxes and speakers W/ small amps in my cars and trucks), I'm wondering what the "can-shaped items on each end of the "Kicker" are. Looks like a hell of a set-up. Hope it's not a stupid question. How about a quick explain of the whole system. Thanks.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Jim_@Feb 15 2006, 08:13 AM~4852897
> *Since I'm not a "Super Juke Box" guy (I just have good brand juke boxes and speakers W/ small amps in my cars and trucks), I'm wondering what the "can-shaped items on each end of the "Kicker" are.  Looks like a hell of a set-up.  Hope it's not a stupid question.  How about a quick explain of the whole system.  Thanks.
> *


They are capacitors. They hold power for the amplifiers, so your lights don't dim when the bass hits.


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Feb 15 2006, 09:22 PM~4856986
> *They are capacitors.  They hold power for the amplifiers, so your lights don't dim when the bass hits.
> *



Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't burn anything too good, get the box "pumpin'" and forget you still have to drive. LOL That's really cool. Real nice job!!!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn you do good work.
the blues go real good together.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Feb 21 2006, 04:07 AM~4892600
> *damn you do good work.
> the blues go real good together.
> *


Thanks. :cheesy:


----------



## 06lac (Jan 17, 2006)

loox good man


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

pr :thumbsup: ps


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

damn thats nice


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

THAT LOOKS LIKE A FLEETWOOD IF IT IS WHATS UP WITH THE COUPE DOOR PANNELS


----------



## misnlinc (Apr 9, 2005)

those colors pop and work great together homie! looks really good. if u dont mind, where did u pick up that felt type fabric at? havin a hard time tryin to find it in a tan color.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Mar 22 2006, 08:33 AM~5098399
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE A FLEETWOOD IF IT IS WHATS UP WITH THE COUPE DOOR PANNELS
> *


It is a Coupe. The roof had just been modified to look like a Fleetwood.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by misnlinc_@Mar 24 2006, 09:33 AM~5112132
> *those colors pop and work great together homie!  looks really good.  if u dont mind, where did u pick up that felt type fabric at? havin a hard time tryin to find it in a tan color.
> *


Thanks bro. I get the fabric where I work (trade show displays). It's not automotive grade, so after a while in the sun, it begins to fade a little. Other than that it is good fabric. I'm not sure if we have any in tan.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

I just finished the other visor today. I'll have to get a pic, but it looks the same as the other one.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Mar 28 2006, 12:23 AM~5132318
> *I just finished the other visor today.  I'll have to get a pic, but it looks the same as the other one.
> 
> 
> ...


Good work bro! I need to learn how to stitch sometime I know its not too hard but I want to learn all the tricks


----------

